
WhatsApp CEO’s Early Facebook Exit Could Cost Him $1B - cft
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-30/facebook-s-jan-koum-may-spurn-1-billion-on-early-whatsapp-exit
======
sharemywin
That makes it sound like he's out something. Wonder how many things there are
that he couldn't buy that he doesn't already have the money to buy. And, that
he would find useful. Like a billion more McDonald cheeseburgers don't count.

